# pure-ftpd utf-8



## wonslung (May 21, 2009)

hey guys, does anyone know how to make pure-ftpd handle utf-8 correctly in freebsd...it did fine in linux...and i DID compile it with utf-8 (RFC2640).

Chinese character files don't even show up.....what did i do wrong and how can i fix it...


----------

